# JSF, Parameter aus Facescontext auslesen



## schlumsch (11. Feb 2009)

Hallo,


ich versuche eine Methode meines beans mit einem "lokalen" Parameter aufzurufen. Da dies wohl nicht so ohne weiteres geht, will ich den FacesContext dazu nutzen. Wenn ich nun den folgenden Code ausführe, wird mein Object b = null ... was sich auf alle folgenden befehle, sagen wir ungünstig, auswirkt. Sieht da jemand die Lösung???


```
<h:commandButton value="Testmethode(a)" action="#{planingResults.testmethod}" style="width:170px;">
                  <f:param name="editId" id="editId" value="uebergabewert in da hause"/>
</h:commandButton>
```



```
public String testmethod() {
		String a = "";

		Object b = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap().get("editId");
		String meineId = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap().get("editId").toString();
		System.out.println(meineId);
		return a;
	}
```


----------



## Luu (19. Feb 2009)

ActionListener statt Action, dann über den übergebenen ActionEvent die Komponente besorgen, auf deren children zugreifen und den param.value auslesen, hab syntax nich 100% im kopf, in etwa ..

testmethod(ActionEvent ev){
UIParameter param = (UIParameter) ev.getComponent().getChildren().get(0);
}


----------

